# yay puppies on the way!



## bucknercrestfarm (Aug 31, 2011)

My pyr nimbus is bred by our pyr male will be born on halloween they will be ready for christmas!!!


----------



## elevan (Aug 31, 2011)

Pics are required 

Congratulations!


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations!

Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 1, 2011)

Where are you located? I am looking for one.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations!  Pictures are a must!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the pending puppy birth.  Hope all goes well.  Can't wait to see Fluffy puppies!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

Puppies are wonderful.  I like how the mother dog tends to them and how their bond grows over time.  Just the site of a cute puppy makes you want to


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 2, 2011)

How are the puppies and momma? I hope all went well!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> How are the puppies and momma? I hope all went well!


X2


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x3*


----------

